#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Firmware fiber home

## jose7082

Boa tarde estou procurando o firmware fiber home an55006 -01-a 
versão a8g alguém por acaso tem esse firmware ou sabe onde posso encontrar
estou a uns 6 meses procurando esse firmware!

----------


## olvbrasil

Bem vindo ao clube. Ou se contente com py ou se compra o modelo nacional que é uns 80,00 mais caro e resolve o problema .

----------

